# Wick it!



## Resistance (23/2/20)

I know cotton is the preferred wick due to its capillary action,but before cotton there was others Wickes rated tops or good enough.
So with the introduction of fibres in cotton and the fact that we hardly discuss other or should I rather say previous wicking marterials.
I think we need to share our experiences to find the better option for everyone.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Basically I wondered what happened to glass fibre aka silica wicks (thought it was different but learnt is the same)
It was used in the very early pen type mods. 
It has such good thermal properties ,but it's a scary topic for some and was just left behind in the dust.
Then there's Rayon. Also from the early pen type mods and recently blended in cotton mixes to different percentages.

None of the above including cotton is actually the best wick for all users and some might disagree and say cotton got angel wings.
Other vapers might still like to vape on the odd type wick that most forgot about and some never new existed.
So join in the discussion and post pics of what you use. It might just help the next vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

I use cotton bacon. I bought it because everyone did and it was the top wicking product sold at the time I bought it.
I didn't get the 'wow' factor but still used it and did it work for me. Yes I wicked most of my gear for over a year with it.
Then I tried ceramic wicks.(when I knew it was ceramic) and thought why not just have ceramic coils/wicks.
Obviously this won't be an option theirs a whole world out there with different needs, but what other wicking material options are there that we never considered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Fibreglass/silica
Rayon
Ceramic
Mesh SS
What did I miss, fill in the ones I did please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/20)

I’ve only vaped on cotton. And out of the probably 10 types I’ve tried, I only remember 1 relatively bad experience where I had a weird cotton taste on a fresh wick for a few hits. I’ve never noticed any difference in performance or longevity to the extent that I use the few types I have randomly. Fire bolt shoelace stripes are quite practical but I can survive without them. I actually still use my old cheap, very cheap Japanese organic cotton that comes in big bags and that I bought from Wish.com for close to nothing 2-3 years ago and they still perform very well

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/20)

I’ve tried a fair amount of wicking materials in the first few years of my vaping but haven’t tried many new ones in the last year or two.

I’m just happy with what’s working for me

Tobaccoes in the Reo/RM2 - cotton bacon V2 or Jap Cotton pads (Ko Gen doh)
I find the cotton brings out a bit more roundness and earthiness to the tobaccoes. 

Rayon in the lower powered restricted lung atties with fruity menthols - eg Lemo1 and Subtank Mini
I find the Rayon gives more crispness with the fruity menthols at low power, I like the taste

For the moderate power restricted lung and fruity menthols (eg Skyline and Dvarw etc) I am using Royal Wicks. It’s a cotton of sorts and wicks nicely and has good taste for me. But am running out and it’s hard to find. So will probably go with Titanium fibre cotton.

In my Evod with a Berry Blaze and menthol it’s the stock coils with silica wicks because. I prefer the flavour to the cotton wicks. The flavour is a bit sharper and more sour, which I like.

For my vaping which is generally at lower power with stronger Nic juices I find the differences between various “good” wicks to be quite small. I could really use either wicking material but just prefer my choices for the various flavours I vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (23/2/20)

I’ve also used so many different brands of cotton and have settled on fiber n cotton for the last few months. 

easy to work with and cheap and it lasts and lasts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (23/2/20)

I wish the cottons used by Freemax and Horizontech for their stock coils were sold in packets loose or in pads for rebuildables. No break-in time, seems to just outlast other cottons and holds the moisture in better which helps prevent leaking but i would take no notice because i'm full of shit!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/20)

I prefer CB v2 and Firebolt for my ADV's (Tobacco's and desserts) I have TFC and Fibre N Cotton but both lack depth of flavor when it comes to those profiles. They do perform excellent with the odd fruity vape in which I indulge every now and then.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (23/2/20)

I've been using TFC for well over a year and I love it. Very little break in if any. 

And I'm so use to wicking with it. Cut a piece of 2 and a half finger widths long and split in 2. Remove a bit of fluff and of you go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (23/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I prefer CB v2 and Firebolt for my ADV's (Tobacco's and desserts) I have TFC and Fibre N Cotton but both lack depth of flavor when it comes to those profiles. They do perform excellent with the odd fruity vape in which I indulge every now and then.


Yes i use Firebolt if the ID of the coils allow it, if not i use Jellyfish which is another cotton with very little break-in period.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

That's just the issue I have. Why settle for what's given to you if it doesn't work for you? Or maybe because someone says,it's there use it.
Many atties were made for different materials and some of them are making a comeback like mesh. 
Why are there not much other alternatives to choose from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Silver said:


> I’ve tried a fair amount of wicking materials in the first few years of my vaping but haven’t tried many new ones in the last year or two.
> 
> I’m just happy with what’s working for me
> 
> ...



I might try TFC or Fiber n Cotton as I'm running out aswell.
I guess that sparked the interest. I need to stock up but the main question is the one above. I never got the wow factor with cotton but, do I just get what I've used or try something else?
Then the main question is what else is there to try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

I guess all the odd choices would be better suited to MTL atties.


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

I have also read that hemp was a good choice in the past,but not sure how it will handle RDA/RTA temperatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/experimenting-with-cotton-rayon-hybrid-wick.t29090/
An interesting topic that just ended
Is it worth exploring again???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cellucotton-rayon-fibers.t17865/#post-302863
Something I am really interested in and going to be experimenting with this soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/experimenting-with-cotton-rayon-hybrid-wick.t29090/
> An interesting topic that just ended
> Is it worth exploring again???



Always, nothing beats personal experience.
BTW where do you get rayon from?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Looking for a source still. I got some info to get Graham cellucotton from the www. But that was last night...yet to explore.
I also saw Vapemob used to stock it. I'm yet to inquire from them


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/20)

Maybe @Silver can help wth the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Looking for a source still. I got some info to get Graham cellucotton from the www. But that was last night...yet to explore.
> I also saw Vapemob used to stock it. I'm yet to inquire from them


ask @Rob Fisher i remember in the old days he used to buy it in some SERIOUS bulk quantities. Huge boxes of it lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> ask @Rob Fisher i remember in the old days he used to buy it in some SERIOUS bulk quantities. Huge boxes of it lol.



Yip I still have a huge box of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

So how do we persuade you to allow us to do some scientific vaping research

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> So how do we persuade you to allow us to do some scientific vaping research



PM me your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I will go look for the box and send you some!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM me your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I will go look for the box and send you some!


thanks for helping out @Rob Fisher .appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM me your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I will go look for the box and send you some!



The legend continues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/2/20)

All this talk about Rayon made me go scratch in the back of my vape cupboard. And will you look now. I still have a little bit of Rayon that was tucked away for some unknown future use. Must be 5 years old by now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

We might need to do a wicking tutorial on rayon,I heard it's quite finicky. But works great when you got it down and done right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> All this talk about Rayon made me go scratch in the back of my vape cupboard. And will you look now. I still have a little bit of Rayon that was tucked away for some unknown future use. Must be 5 years old by now.
> 
> View attachment 190849


Are you wicking the Reo tonight.?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> We might need to do a wicking tutorial on rayon,I heard it's quite finicky. But works great when you got it down and done right.



Where is all that enthusiasm coming from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Are you wicking the Reo tonight.?


already wicked it earlier... maybe tomorrow night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> already wicked it earlier... maybe tomorrow night


Next time would also work. Doesn't have to be tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Where is all that enthusiasm coming from?


Excitement spurs chemical reactions in the brain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/2/20)

Been vaping for a while so i used pretty much every wicking material available. @Silver 's explanations on the various wicks are spot on. I've done the mesh wicks too, but i could never get it to work to my liking.

Back in the day, my go to was silica strands or Japanese Cotton (wicked in the Scottish roll method) I moved away from the silica because it couldn't wick fast enough for me. It was fine in the high ohm mtl tanks, but I struggled to get it working to my liking in low ohm builds. Japanese Cotton was so good for me that I had a big bag imported. I tried the Rayon thing too, but preferred the jap cotton. Lately I've been using either TFC or CBv2, and I've been playing around with those VIK sticks too.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/20)

Thanks for the thread. Interesting read.

I have tried tons of cotton over the years and was even part of the great VIK Cotton group buy. I am one of the minority, I think, who believes that there is really not that much of a noticeable difference between the various wicking materials. 

Attys have now improved to such an extent that dry hits are a thing of the past (providing that you wick correctly and don't run out of juice). I can't remember when last we had a mass complaint about an atty which was is almost impossible to wick. In the old days, this was common and dry hits were frequent. Even badly wicked attys now seem to wick well enough, although some may still leak.

For me, the only possible issue with wicks is how and if they influence flavour.

To be honest I am at a point where I am happy with most cotton wicks. At the moment I am using CB and am using up the VIK Cotton. 

I hope that you guys find something which really works noticeably better.

Having said all this I am convinced that I am somewhat flavour challenged. I know what I like but I am not able to identify an addition of 0.25% dingle berry concentrate added to a juice. I may notice that the juice tastes like crap but I am not able to single out individual concentrates in a juice containing more than a few flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/20)

Resistance said:


> We might need to do a wicking tutorial on rayon,I heard it's quite finicky. But works great when you got it down and done right.



Hi @Resistance

Only saw these posts now, yes I got my Rayon a while back from Mr Fisher. He ordered a box of it on Amazon and I got some from him.

There are a few things about Rayon that I have learnt since using it.

First, you need to wick it very tight in the coil. It doesn't expand like cotton when wet. It actually shrinks a bit. So it must be tight when dry. I use my fingernail to stabilise the edge of the coil when pulling it through, so as not to distort the coil.

Second is that I have found it works best in lower powered setups. I think it has to do with it not wicking as fast.

Third, I have found it best (for me) for low powered fruity menthols. I use it in my Lemo1 at 12-15 Watts and in my Subtank Mini at the same power. Single coil - simple 1 ohm coil. For me, Rayon makes the fruity menthols crisper. Enhances the menthol. If it were a sound system analogy, its got more treble and a bit less bass. So that's where I use it and why I continue using it. I did try it with tobaccoes but far prefer cotton (Cotton Bacon V2 or Jap Cotton) for that.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (25/2/20)

I used to love Cotton candy, that stuff was great and lasted forever but since i cant really find it anymore i just use CBV2, great stuff and also sometimes the cotton and fibers stuff too, would love to get my hands on some cotton candy again but CBV2 is found everywhere so it has a great convenience aspect as well as being amazing cotton...... way way better than prime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I used to love Cotton candy, that stuff was great and lasted forever but since i cant really find it anymore i just use CBV2, great stuff and also sometimes the cotton and fibers stuff too, would love to get my hands on some cotton candy again but CBV2 is found everywhere so it has a great convenience aspect as well as being amazing cotton...... way way better than prime



[URL]https://www.vapedomain.co.za/products/the-cotton-candy-collection?variant=55135663445

[/URL]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> [URL]https://www.vapedomain.co.za/products/the-cotton-candy-collection?variant=55135663445
> 
> [/URL]


Thanks mate, just checked out the website and it's all sold out unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks mate, just checked out the website and it's all sold out unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/produ...ection-100-organic-cotton?variant=25281608963

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I can't remember when last we had a mass complaint about an atty which was is almost impossible to wick. In the old days, this was common and dry hits were frequent.



I remember these days all too well. My biggest challenge was wicking my Fogger V4 RTA. Reminds me of the Alfa GTV I used to own... 99% of the time NOTHING would work but as soon as you're ready to either burn it or throw it away, it would work so beautifully that you instantly forgot about the issues. And then it would just turn around and bite you in the ass again... Good times.. lol


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

I am going to eliminate the word fibreglass and use the word silica.(for political reasons)
I mixed cotton and silica and for the first time and I am getting the same flavour from my vape.
And also a pronounced flavour from it.
No fading and no dull moments.
So that tells me that either I am exited about using something different and it's making me perceive it taste better or cotton doesn't really work for me and I am on the right track in searching for something else.
When using cotton I would prefer to run my cotton dry, it just gave me better flavour that way ,but was also bad when I ran it too dry.
Silica might not even be the best or better option for me but currently it's working great so I will continue testing it till I find another option that give me consistent results.
And just maybe this might help a fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

The cotton Freemax uses in their sub-ohm tanks are excetional.
Flavour throughout use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (25/2/20)

I'm still running running silica (_without cotton, too impatient for that shite_), however my lowest builds are around 0.4 Ohm only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/20)

Resistance said:


> The cotton Freemax uses in their sub-ohm tanks are excetional.
> Flavour throughout use


Have to agree, it’s a tea fibre cotton type, and the stuff is amazing. Think I have a small sample somewhere, will have to dig and try to find and test, if my memory is still good and I’m remembering correctly. Now just to find someone with some Royal cotton stock and my day will be made. Very hard to find and it just works better imho in MTL and BB, and I’m down to my last half packet. Treating it like gold at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

johan said:


> I'm still running running silica (_without cotton, too impatient for that shite_), however my lowest builds are around 0.4 Ohm only.


 I did .35 but got slight dry hits when the coil heated up too much. So I took shorter puffs.
For experimenting I'm not changing the coil soon. I will wait till it wears or by next week which ever comes first.
That said, the dry hits wasn't that bad as with cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Flavour quite good from the start.
NIC hit is harder,vape is smoother but I'm experiencing slight flooding.
I think this might be due to the wick being stranded,but it's not that bad that I get juice on the inhale

results could be better but not disappointing at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Slight issue with flooding. The lessor the juice got in the tank,the more it flooded.
(Science in action)
So I clipped the silica and added cotton in the wicking holes.


And currently testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/2/20)

As a "tootle puffer" (lowest 0.4 Ohm) and only using RDA's, I never experienced flooding, might be different on a RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/2/20)

johan said:


> As a "tootle puffer" (lowest 0.4 Ohm) and only using RDA's, I never experienced flooding, might be different on a RTA.


I may need to get the braided silica.it seems the way this RDA is set up for wicking the strands don't work in sealing the wick holes properly.
So I just thought plug the holes and see what happens.
I have been getting dry hits after

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (26/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-feel-like-10-million-bucks.t53017/

Wick it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (9/3/20)

Silver said:


> I’ve tried a fair amount of wicking materials in the first few years of my vaping but haven’t tried many new ones in the last year or two.
> 
> I’m just happy with what’s working for me
> 
> ...



@Silver Royal Wick is now being stocked locally again. The Vape Den and Capital Vapes appear to be the first two retailers to be selling it now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/20)

I just bought some from the Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I just bought some from the Vape Den.


Welcome to thee royal side 
There's no turning back 

I'm so glad about this. Was becoming a costly pain to self import every time

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson (10/3/20)

Hi tried to do a little of my own research on rayon wicking material. And found this post on another forum. Could the rash that the guy was experiencing be him having an allergic reaction or is this a common thing.

Not saying anything bad about this subject as I am yet to use it myself, I'm just curious and looking for input from more experienced people.


http://vapingunderground.com/threads/rayon-for-wicks-not-a-good-idea.15412/

Link to the other post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (11/3/20)

Hi All

more and more stores will stock Royal Wick.
Hope everyone is enjoying coz there is plenty more here it came from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Freshly boiled natural fibres.
And cleaning out the zues dual for some lockdown wicking experiments.
Will upload pics later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Freshly boiled natural fibres.
> And cleaning out the dues dual for some lockdown wicking experiments.
> Will upload pics later


Edit change of plan.

I will be testing the wicking material in an RDA. (Hadalay clone)


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Freshly boiled natural fibres.
> And cleaning out the dues dual for some lockdown wicking experiments.
> Will upload pics later


Edit change of plan.


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

There's a massive difference in flavour.
It's unlike cotton , SS mesh and It's unlike the silica.
Seems to have a more natural taste ,somewhat woody and somewhat muted.
Juice is a DIY tobacco and I only get the tobacco after exhale,but will use it today to see if it changes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192977
> View attachment 192978
> View attachment 192979
> 
> ...



What are these mysterious fibers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> What are these mysterious fibers.


Natural twine. A mix of plant fibres.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

2minutes into vaping the flavour changed. I now get the menthol and tobacco on both the inhale and exhale. Maybe the flavour was muted initially because of the boiling. I'll rewick the zues next and see if I'm right.


----------



## alex1501 (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> 2minutes into vaping the flavour changed. I now get the menthol and tobacco on both the inhale and exhale. Maybe the flavour was muted initially because of the boiling. I'll rewick the zues next and see if I'm right.



What did you use for boiling? Try to avoid tap water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> What did you use for boiling? Try to avoid tap water.


I boiled it in distilled water.
But I think I might chemically strip it and then boil it afterwords.
Flavour is quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> But I think I might chemically strip it


What are you planning to use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> What are you planning to use?



Butane seems the safest option. But if you have something else to suggest I'm all ears.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Butane seems the safest option. But if you have something else to suggest I'm all ears.



I don't know your working enviroment and condiitions, but stay safe. Also you can check this out:
https://medxtractor.com/co2-vs-butane/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> I don't know your working enviroment and condiitions, but stay safe. Also you can check this out:
> https://medxtractor.com/co2-vs-butane/


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (28/3/20)

Built, wicked and Juiced. Ready to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Freshly boiled natural fibres.
> And cleaning out the zues dual for some lockdown wicking experiments.
> Will upload pics later



This wick is still going strong. No funny tastes,amazing flavour and no dry hits this far.
This experiment looks promising.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)

Butane stripped.distilled boiled. Getting ready to wick the zues single

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)

Testing with little juice to see how the zues handle wicking with the fibres.
I have the same woody taste most probably due to the wick still being wet from the boil but no dry hits yet. Some muted flavour but it didn't last long on the RDA the flavour came through fast enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 193084


This stuff works lekka in the RDA.
In the zues single its not bad,but not too good either. It's still in there.
In the zues dual it's a definite no. Had it in for a tank and a half and couldn't anymore. Not that it wicked slow, I think the wattage was to high. Didn't get dry hits the vape just wasn't nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/holy-fireballs-lighting-your-cotton.t38519/page-3
Something interesting that actually worked for me.
If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.
If you're sceptical the only way to see if it works is to give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Well I always wondered why, or should I say why not a vertical coil in a horizontal piece of equipment.
Coil resistance 0.57
Normal CB wick not wrap around the coil just against the coil.





It actually vape nice and smooth with just as much flavour and perfect at 26W.
36W is a bit too much, the wick dries after a 5 second vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

So in the name of Vape Science.



And coil technology.
Dual Vandyvape MTL parralled coils @ 1.6ohms in a DL setup.
Removed the cotton after one week, cleaned and wicked with cotton twine.

First and second puffs was very cotton intense. And gradually becomes better.
Updates will follow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (5/9/20)

Basically do this for everything now. Tightish, comb and feather it out with a needle or so. Was still feathering after that pic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silo (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> So in the name of Vape Science.
> View attachment 206530
> View attachment 206531
> 
> ...



The dense center might be a good idea, but think if you had some fluffyness wrapped around that, it would just be that much better. Just as long as it isn't too tight fitting it, would let the fluffy stuff keep the tension kinda.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> So in the name of Vape Science.
> View attachment 206530
> View attachment 206531
> 
> ...


Quarter tank later and were good to go. 
Cotton taste disappeared.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Silo said:


> The dense center might be a good idea, but think if you had some fluffyness wrapped around that, it would just be that much better. Just as long as it isn't too tight fitting it, would let the fluffy stuff keep the tension kinda.


Next time I'll fluff the tails.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Quarter tank later and were good to go.
> Cotton taste disappeared.



Haha, I used to wick tight and quick and vape it through. But this has now stuck for almost everything I do. The crazy increase in reduction in cotton for the legs is a win for every build, just as long as it doesn't leak. Mesh I do a dense bottom/center, and try to have some bounce at the top, but usually so tight, doesn't make much a difference. I use the left overs for mesh centers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Silo said:


> Haha, I used to wick tight and quick and vape it through. But this has now stuck for almost everything I do. The crazy increase in reduction in cotton for the legs is a win for every build, just as long as it doesn't leak. Mesh I do a dense bottom/center, and try to have some bounce at the top, but usually so tight, doesn't make much a difference. I use the left overs for mesh centers.


I'm basically experimenting with wicks and coils. It's not the norm of what vaping is supposed to be, but I'm taking one for the team.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Silo said:


> Haha, I used to wick tight and quick and vape it through. But this has now stuck for almost everything I do. The crazy increase in reduction in cotton for the legs is a win for every build, just as long as it doesn't leak. Mesh I do a dense bottom/center, and try to have some bounce at the top, but usually so tight, doesn't make much a difference. I use the left overs for mesh centers.





I used this to wick it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo (6/9/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 206537
> 
> I used this to wick it!



Nice! I thought you braided cotton there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 206537
> 
> I used this to wick it!



I hope you dont have cats... could be a fight to the death of who's cotton it is...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (6/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I hope you dont have cats... could be a fight to the death of who's cotton it is...


I gave the cat her own piece. It was the funniest thing she ever did trying to get it out of her face and in her mouth.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (6/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/20)

Silo said:


> Nice! I thought you braided cotton there!


No bit I thought it would work just as good. So that's on the experiment list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/5/21)

Something I thought needs sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/5/21)

Resistance said:


> Something I thought needs sharing.



And if you to Vape at 200 Watts rather stick to the ciggies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (18/3/22)

emergency wick... RIZZLA rolling paper

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 5


----------



## Resistance (3/8/22)

@YzeOne

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

